# Super 73 has 1/4 Meuleman blood?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

What conclusions could be made from this ?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

its ped here deklak muelman vanloon http://www.freewebs.com/tonyspets/super73pedigree.jpg


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> What conclusions could be made from this ?


Crossing two or three good families together can produce excellent results!

Ace


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ace in the hole said:


> Crossing two or three good families together can produce excellent results!
> 
> Ace


 If you look at the 105 pedigrees which were on the Ludo auction, you were hard pressed to find a pigeon which was not 1/8, or 1/4, or even 1/2 of some other famous fancier's bird. Some of the contributors to the Claessen strain over time were DeKlak, Meuleman, the owner of Mr. Tours, Horemans, J. Smijers, Cruysweegs, Jan Hermans, E. Meyen, even a stray, which was later sold to Mike Ganus :http://ganusfamilyloft.com/goldenwitten2.htm and others. Yet at the end of the day, it was the breeder who paired the birds, which the offspring were said to be from. 

I find it interesting (thanks for the pedigree link) that this pigeon was called the Van Loon Strain, when the breeder was Gijs Peters of Holland, using two crosses, which he had bred. A Van Loon X DeKlak, and a Van Loon x Karl Meuleman, and it's impossible to say from the information shown, what the actual backgrounds of any of those birds actually were, full crosses, 1/4 of this or that or what ? Since none of the above mentioned Masters started with wild feral rock doves. 

Why doesn't Gijs Peters get the credit ? Why is this bird not a "Peters" ? At any rate, great pigeons will have other great pigeons in their background. And the question of what is, or is not part of an actual strain, might make a good topic of discussion. Regardless of what "strain" this "Super 73" might really be, the relatives contributed the genes. 

Mostly in America I think, do fanciers really fret over what birds and strain is listed on a pedigree. In Europe, if the bird is a 1st Place National Ace, and looks and feels good in the hand, well that is what counts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Im going to agree with warren on this because how far can just a name really carry a bird , its the racing results that you would really want to go by or the relatives race results that really matter ... take trentons for example they were once a great name in the winners circle but now they are to me pretty much just a big flying chicken


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

LakotaLoft,

You had better duck!! I'm sure all the Trenton breeders are throwing rocks at you by now! LOL

Ralph


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Crossings*

To see such a cross that I am expecting to lay the golden eggs for me & Randy Hill this year please see my latest post on the "Ace's Orphans" Thread.

Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I also agree that Wins are more important than Names and Strains. I would rather see a race record than the pedigree. Now finding birds that are winners that produce winners from winners is what we should all search for. Funny how Super 73 was crossed into a pure Van Loon. Seems like this happens 

Randy


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

pigeon_racer said:


> LakotaLoft,
> 
> You had better duck!! I'm sure all the Trenton breeders are throwing rocks at you by now! LOL
> 
> Ralph


lol they can throw those rocks but they all know its true  as far as looks they are great birds but as far as them flying they lost their way lol


----------

